# horse or unicorn pattern



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I am in need of either a horse or a unicorn patten ( free if at all possible as I am on a very limited income). Pattern can be either knit or crochet, but I am not good at circular needles or with using double points. Not really looking for a little "cutsey" pattern, but rather a really nice pattern. I have searched and I have found a pic but she is not selling the pattern yet and may not any time soon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, I am in need of either a horse or a unicorn patten ( free if at all possible as I am on a very limited income). Pattern can be either knit or crochet, but I am not good at circular needles or with using double points. Not really looking for a little "cutsey" pattern, but rather a really nice pattern. I have searched and I have found a pic but she is not selling the pattern yet and may not any time soon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


this any help?
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=7437


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you want a flat pattern for the front of a sweater or for a stuffed animal?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

gozolady said:


> this any help?
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=7437


Thank you so much! the patterns were lovely, now we will see if I can do any of them. :lol:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Do you want a flat pattern for the front of a sweater or for a stuffed animal?


I am looking to make a stuffed toy (toys). Thanks!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/self-supporting-standing-knitted-horse-games-with-5-needles

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/prancing-horse

oh and I know you said you didn't want toy horse but these crochet ones are adorable:
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Amigurumi-Patterns/Insanely-Cute-Ponies


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you SweetSue these are really adorable.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Try Clip Art but you would have to graph them out.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, those are so cute.


----------



## mkrob (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a horse sweater pattern could email it to you.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

mkrob said:


> I have a horse sweater pattern could email it to you.


Hi thanks, I will PM my email address.


----------



## gostrom (May 16, 2011)

https://www.lovecrochet.com/us/043-horse-white-dream-with-wire-frame-amigurumi-ravelry-crochet-pattern-by-kate-sharapova?country=CA


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/people/unicorn-and-troll/


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://intheloopknitting.com/horse-and-other-equine-knitting-patterns/
https://www.stitchandunwind.com/year-of-the-horse-29-free-crochet-knitting-patterns/


----------

